# Is there a better tyre than a Continental Gatorskin for a road bike?



## Spiderweb (18 Mar 2016)

Mine have now done 6500 miles with one puncture. Because back tyres tend to wear more I swapped back to front after 3000 miles and they are still riding well. They may not be the lightest but I'm really impressed.
Is there a better tyre for longevity and puncture resistance?


----------



## User482 (18 Mar 2016)

They're certainly tough, but I would expect a similar riding experience by coiling a garden hosepipe around my rims.


----------



## martint235 (18 Mar 2016)

Spiderweb said:


> Mine have now done 6500 miles with one puncture. Because back tyres tend to wear more I swapped back to front after 3000 miles and they are still riding well. They may not be the lightest but I'm really impressed.
> Is there a better tyre for longevity and puncture resistance?




As a starting point; 
Best per mile/puncture/pence: probably the Rubino
Best per mile/puncture: Marathons
Best for mile/puncture/performance: Duranos

After a disastrous flirtation with GP 4 Seasons a few years back I doubt I'll ever go near a Continental tyre again.


----------



## fossyant (18 Mar 2016)

Continental 4 Seasons.


----------



## martint235 (18 Mar 2016)

fossyant said:


> Continental 4 Seasons.


----------



## fossyant (18 Mar 2016)

They served me well, but they are very expensive.

Moved to Durano Plus 'Performance' for bomb proofness on the commute. As there will be no commutes now, that doesn't matter any more.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (18 Mar 2016)

I love a Gatorskin Hardshell, me.

When we've solved the "what's the best tyre?" conundrum do we tackle "Arab-Israel" next or switch to "Which is the best football team?"?


----------



## martint235 (18 Mar 2016)

GrumpyGregry said:


> I love a Gatorskin Hardshell, me.
> 
> When we've solved the "what's the best tyre?" conundrum *do we tackle "Arab-Israel" next or switch to "Which is the best football team?"?*


Give the whole area to the displaced Tibetans. And Liverpool innit.

Next


----------



## GrumpyGregry (18 Mar 2016)

martint235 said:


> Give the whole area to the displaced Tibetans. And Liverpool innit.
> 
> Next


You think I'd listen to an anti-continentalist when all my bikes, road and mtb, run on contis?


----------



## bladesman73 (18 Mar 2016)

i had gatorskins for a while, then moved to durano plus and they are a whole lot better imo in terms of ride quality and punctures


----------



## Lpoolck (18 Mar 2016)

Continental GP4000 for me. Unlikely to buy another tyre again I have been that impressed with the rolling resistance and durability.


----------



## PpPete (18 Mar 2016)

Schwalbe One Tubeless.
Slightly quicker on this than on the regular Durano which I used for a while, after a flirtation with Michelin Pro4 Endurance.



martint235 said:


> ....I doubt I'll ever go near a Continental tyre again.


Likewise - they are just too hard to fit compared with Schwalbe


----------



## Dec66 (18 Mar 2016)

Spiderweb said:


> Mine have now done 6500 miles with one puncture. Because back tyres tend to wear more I swapped back to front after 3000 miles and they are still riding well. They may not be the lightest but I'm really impressed.
> Is there a better tyre for longevity and puncture resistance?


http://www.bicyclerollingresistance.com


----------



## DRHysted (18 Mar 2016)

To answer the OPs question, Yes there are better tyres out there. But it depends what you want, how you like them to handle, feel, roll.


----------



## mjr (18 Mar 2016)

GrumpyGregry said:


> You think I'd listen to an anti-continentalist when all my bikes, road and mtb, run on contis?


It depends where you're riding but from what I've seen, there seems to be a sort of flint common in West/North Norfolk that goes through Gatorskins pretty easily but is resisted by competitor tyres from Schwalbe and Vittoria. YMMV


----------



## Racing roadkill (18 Mar 2016)

Continental GP 4 seasons trump Gatorskins, Conti Gp4000sII's trump GP 4 seasons, and Schwalbe Durano + trump them both ( on puncture protection, but not rolling characteristics or grip).


----------



## mark st1 (18 Mar 2016)

Lpoolck said:


> Continental GP4000 for me. Unlikely to buy another tyre again I have been that impressed with the rolling resistance and durability.



This.


----------



## jay clock (18 Mar 2016)

Spiderweb said:


> Mine have now done 6500 miles with one puncture. Because back tyres tend to wear more I swapped back to front after 3000 miles and they are still riding well. They may not be the lightest but I'm really impressed.
> Is there a better tyre for longevity and puncture resistance?


slight side comment. In my view you do NOT want the grottier tyre on the front. A blow out in front is far worse than a rear one. Just my view, others may disagree


----------



## martint235 (18 Mar 2016)

jay clock said:


> slight side comment. In my view you do NOT want the grottier tyre on the front. A blow out in front is far worse than a rear one. Just my view, others may disagree


I never swap them round. I can see the logic in that the rear wears faster but as you say a front blow out is far more unpleasant. One worn tyre = two new tyres.


----------



## Dec66 (18 Mar 2016)

martint235 said:


> I never swap them round. I can see the logic in that the rear wears faster but as you say a front blow out is far more unpleasant. One worn tyre = two new tyres.


I think it depends on how often you change them over. If you can be bothered to do it every 200 miles or so, then I don't see the wear rendering the rear tyre that much more vulnerable it it's swapped to the front.

For some, 200 miles may be five weeks. For others, a week.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (18 Mar 2016)

Dec66 said:


> For some, 200 miles may be five weeks. For others, a week.


Used to be a weeks riding. At current rate of progress on two wheels these days? About a year. *sad face*


----------



## raleighnut (18 Mar 2016)

I'd put a front tyre on the back but only when I'd fitted a new un on the front.


----------



## winjim (18 Mar 2016)

User482 said:


> They're certainly tough, but I would expect a similar riding experience by coiling a garden hosepipe around my rims.


You're right. Bloody horrible things.


----------



## Soltydog (18 Mar 2016)

martint235 said:


> As a starting point;
> Best per mile/puncture/pence: probably the Rubino
> Best per mile/puncture: Marathons
> Best for mile/puncture/performance: Duranos
> ...



Another one here who will not use Continental again  I used Gatorskins for the first time last winter, 3 punctures in as many months & then a blowout & the side wall ripped apart. I couldn't find any obvious cause & stupidly replaced it with another Gatorskin, bad move. A few months later the sidewall/beading started to come away & was in danger of another blowout, don't keep receipts so couldn't take it back, but I'm done with them now. & they are the only tyre, I've used, that's ever lost grip on a tarmac road surface 

Never had a problem with Schwalbe tyres, currently running Durano plus, Marathon + & double defense jobbies on 3 bikes & not had 1 issue yet. On my 'best' bike I run Bontrager AW3 hard cases & find them very good too


----------



## chappers1983 (18 Mar 2016)

I've always used Gatorskins and never had a problem with them puncture-wise. Can't comment on other characteristics as I don't know anything different!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (18 Mar 2016)

Marathon Plus - I got circa 12,000 miles out of one tyre and I ride over all lot of surface types


----------



## Soltydog (18 Mar 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Marathon Plus - I got circa 12,000 miles out of *one tyre* and I ride over all lot of surface types



So you do all them miles on a unicycle  very impressive.

IMO people have different views/luck with tyres & maybe I was just unlucky with Gatorskins  But Marathon Plus are the only tyre where no one seems to doubt the reliability of them, just a tad on the heavy side for some folk


----------



## migrantwing (18 Mar 2016)

martint235 said:


> As a starting point;
> Best per mile/puncture/pence: probably the Rubino
> Best per mile/puncture: Marathons
> Best for mile/puncture/performance: Duranos
> ...



+1

Durano S and Durano Plus user. Never let me down.


----------



## alecstilleyedye (18 Mar 2016)

vittoria rubino pros have served me well over my 60km round-trip commute…


----------



## NorthernDave (18 Mar 2016)

Had Vittoria Zaffiros on my bike from new which I've no complaints over, but when they started to get cut up I replaced then with Ultra Gatorskins and find them spot on. But that's just me...


----------



## huwsparky (18 Mar 2016)

I've had gatorskins on mine for around 4k miles give or take. Not bothered changing tyres for turbo trainer either just carried on regardless. Not a single 'P' and I ride a lot on lanes in the winter.

I literally can't believe how tough they are. Think the rear is starting to show a few signs of wear so I'll probably change it soon but they've served me well and i'd recommend them to anyone no problems. Strange though how some have problems with them. Tempted to get some gp4000's for the summer though.


----------



## outlash (18 Mar 2016)

If we're answering the OP's question if there's a better tyre than Gatorskins, then yes. Lots. 
None made by Continental either.


----------



## fatjel (18 Mar 2016)

I prefer Michelin lithion 2 .. Did 9000 miles last year with one puncture and new tyres after 6000


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (19 Mar 2016)

Conti GP4000s/2. On everything, always.


----------



## mjr (20 Mar 2016)

Soltydog said:


> So you do all them miles on a unicycle  very impressive.


No, @Supersuperleeds wheelies everywhere


----------



## Clawed Butler (20 Mar 2016)

I don't have any metrics, but a few years back I tried a number of well recommended tyres with decent levels of puncture resistance. Gatorskins failed for me because although I am not heavy I kept getting pinch flats and sidewall punctures (the centre is like rhino hide but the side walls are relatively thin); also they looked fat on my bie and seemed hard work.

I finally settled on Vredestein Fortezza Quattro (now Fortezza Senso), which I love. They do get cut up quite easily on flints, but mostly the Kevlar prevents these gashes turning into punctures, and a pair of tyres lasts me the best part of a year. I have these tyres on both my commuting and best bike, and wouldn't bother to change them unless I was going to ride on perfect roads somewhere.


----------



## Elybazza61 (21 Mar 2016)

Can recommend Clement strada LGG's(25's),been riding on them since last August and all through winter with only one small puncture,nice compromise between cost,puncture resistance and speed.

Before that had Vittoria Open Paves which were lovely;cut up a lot but only punctured when theb rear was worn,don't last long though.

The Planet X commuter is now on tubeles Hutchinson Sectors and they have been brilliant so far,still early days though.

Best bike now has tubeless rims on and have some Schwalbe Pro Ones on so we'll see how they go.


----------



## Dec66 (21 Mar 2016)

The Cube Peloton I bought over Xmas has Conti Ultra Sport 2's on. After having one puncture on my BTwin all last year (Hutchinson Equinox 2, followed by Vittoria Rubino Pro's), on Sunday I got two flats, one a puncture. I suspected that these Contis have the puncture resistance of a wet tissue, and bicyclerollingresistance.com bears that out.

I smell a pair of Schwalbe One V-Guards coming on.


----------



## potsy (21 Mar 2016)

Not a fan of Conti tyres, much prefer Schwalbe but I'm sure most of that is down to luck.
Replaced the tissue paper thin Specialized tyres on my Secteur with Conti 4 seasons and punctured 2nd time out 

Tried gator's too but again a couple of flats in quick succession made me make the switch to Schwalbe, haven't looked back since.


----------



## John the Monkey (21 Mar 2016)

42c Continental Comfort Contact.


----------



## Tanis8472 (17 Apr 2016)

Had my first outing on Michelin Lithion 2 tyres today.
Wow, what an improvement to the Luganos I had on before. Seem a lot easier to roll along on.


----------



## EltonFrog (17 Apr 2016)

I'm not sure about continental gp4000s any more. I might be unlucky but I keep getting splits in the side walls of mine, well three times now. Just found another one in a tyre that's done about 400 miles. I'm not sure what to try next.


----------



## vickster (17 Apr 2016)

Vittoria rubino pro slick or Michelin endurance for me


----------



## cyberknight (17 Apr 2016)

I was lucky if i went more than 500 miles without a puncture on gators , switched to rubino pros and none so far in over 1700 miles.


----------



## Sharky (17 Apr 2016)

Continental Supersonics - really impressed and I must have done over 100 miles and no punctures!


----------



## vickster (17 Apr 2016)

Sharky said:


> Continental Supersonics - really impressed and I must have done over 100 miles and no punctures!


A whole 100 miles? I wouldn't be celebrating just yet!


----------



## G3CWI (17 Apr 2016)

Clawed Butler said:


> I finally settled on [ ] (now Fortezza Senso), which I love.



Is that a type of condom?


----------



## Sharky (17 Apr 2016)

vickster said:


> A whole 100 miles? I wouldn't be celebrating just yet!


Yep about seven 10's and a 25 - really fast.


----------



## User482 (17 Apr 2016)

Sharky said:


> Yep about seven 10's and a 25 - really fast.


Yeah, you're more likely to puncture if you ride slowly.


----------



## Sharky (18 Apr 2016)

User482 said:


> Yeah, you're more likely to puncture if you ride slowly.


I should have punctured then.

When I say they are "fast", I mean fast for an OAP!
But they do feel good. Only use them for TT's on a good road surface. My other bike has city contacts.


----------



## hantsbike (18 Apr 2016)

Got to say that last November, I fitted Gatorskins to my and my wife's winter bikes in the expectation of a fault free winter.

Just the 8 punctures later, I'm not so sure that they were a good investment.

We do have a couple of mitigating factors. Blackthorn from hedges cut in November and then flint shards washed out of the roadsides. 

Even so, I expected better.


----------



## Scoosh (18 Apr 2016)

Specialized Armadillo Elite.


----------



## vickster (18 Apr 2016)

Bontrager hard case or whatever they are called seem to get decent press


----------



## Apollonius (18 Apr 2016)

vickster said:


> Bontrager hard case or whatever they are called seem to get decent press



I bought some for my winter steel bike and I hate them. Heavy as lead, kill the ride and not very puncture proof either. I'd rather have the punctures, thanks.


----------



## Dan_Marshall (22 Apr 2016)

Durano Plus 25mm on all 3 bikes, all year. Roll good, no 'P' at all (touch wood), really good in the wet and comfy.

Was on the Bontrager Hard Case before that and while great for puncture proof rubber, were very skittish in the wet and a very harsh ride!

Would like to try the Conti Gators but reviews have put me off - have stayed with the Durano's and been a happy rider


----------



## alecstilleyedye (23 Apr 2016)

i don't use them, a chap at work has them on his bike, and last week i found him squeezing the back tyre and rolling his eyes…

my personal tip is to keep the pressures as high as comfort/road conditions allow (i use 120psi rear and 100psi front on 622x23 vittoria rubino pros) and to replace tyres if punctures become a bit too regular, even if they're not worn through to the carcass…


----------



## dan_bo (23 Apr 2016)

martint235 said:


>


Page 1 on how to ruin a road bike: Fit contis.


----------



## danbhardy (23 Apr 2016)

I've just got myself some gatorskins as they were recommended to me by merlin cycles (I live right near their warehouse). 

Not fitted them yet but hoping they're as good as they made them out to be


----------



## Garry A (23 Apr 2016)

Just fitted some Duranos, hope they're good :-/


----------



## 2clepto (24 Apr 2016)

ive been using gators for two years and theyre fab. one puncture in that time from a flinty like stone in a country layby, when i stopped for a break, it happened as i was leaving. still have the set on my raleigh. but this year over the autumn winter ive used Vittoria Randonneur (£26 pair wiggle) and im impressed alot, they staying on for the summer, i appreciate the grip. i ride dirt paths and roads 25mm.


----------

